# Steelhead



## StuckInStark (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey guys did I already miss the Lake Erie steelhead run? If not were are they catching them ?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol no prime time. Check rivers for conditions with snow melt.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

StuckInStark said:


> Hey guys did I already miss the Lake Erie steelhead run? If not were are they catching them ?


In the rivers


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

They all ran north this year I think  


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It seems like most of the bigger fish are late to the party this year but I can wait


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree. If rivers aren't blown out this weekend I think it'll be good with this warm weather and rain coming in.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Heard we're supposed to get 2 inches Wed through Friday, doubt things will fish this weekend. I hope I'm wrong, though.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

KTkiff said:


> Heard we're supposed to get 2 inches Wed through Friday, doubt things will fish this weekend. I hope I'm wrong, though.


Unreal...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

